# Ultimate Shine: EVO 7 Black & Carbon LSP is awesome every time



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

I have been very busy since my return from my holidays but I have enjoyed this week as I have had some nice jobs and some real tough jobs, like always it levels out but I am glad for a rest until Monday.

The next car on my list was this very nice and very well maintained Evo7. A lot of people that have always wanted to buy an Evo or Subaru stretch to buy one and then can't find the full potential of the car as the running costs are expensive and to get the most from them they need serviced every 6k and need good tyres for grip etc. This car was a cracker and a joy to work on. Lots of mod's on this one including engine re-build by Norris design and many other mods too much to list.

Customer gave me a call and came through to see me about 2 months ago to let me see what I thought. The car was covered in marring marks and some RDS but nothing too bad. He had his car booked in for a Detail before Christmas but decided to cancel and do the "It can't be that difficult approach" He went out and bought a Rotary backing plate polishing pads and compounds and spent in the region of £400. I had to laugh when he said just after washing the car he clayed it and then machine polished it. He spent 3 days on it at the end was left with a mess and sore arms and he felt ill due to the effort. I explained as I do to all my customers there is nothing wrong with wanting to machine polish but if you want to be sensible then let me machine polish for less that the equipment and then buy a DA and finishing pad and once I have detailed then look after it with applying additional coats of polish with the DA. At least that way you won't mark the paint and you get that I want to machine polish out of your system without the headache. 

A few before,





























































































































































































Wheels next. This was tackled with Megs WB @ 10:1 due to the amount of brake dust that was on them. I always soak first with wheel cleaner and then rinse and then apply again and use brushes to get the bad bits done.














































I am always amazed how much better the tyres look dressed after they have been scrubbed clean with the side wall brush and Meg's super D. Also in the arches all done at 4:1 dilution rate













Next all the finer points cleaned with detail brush and Meg's APC,













Car then foamed with Meg's APC from my new foam lance. 

Due to the 12l/min pressure washer the old foam lance was causing a problem with back pressure issues and it kept making the machine think there was a split hose and cutting out. So the foam lance works on a quick release spigot system so I can just release the lance end from the trigger and attach the rinse lance. 

What a difference foaming @ 60oC and with the big washer with high pressure it is amazing. A lot of money but well worth it.



































Car was left to dwell for 5 mins and rinsed and then APC applied again and left to dwell and rinsed. The less I had to touch the car the better.
Usual washing done with Meg's HW and 2BM car rinsed with purified water and taken inside to dry. Meg's mild was used with purified water to remove contamination. Not much but always a crucial step in the machine polishing step.


No the car was machine polished over a the space of 3 days in between other jobs but after playing about with different pad and polish combo's I found that the bad areas needed Gloss It Evo polish and yellow pad and the not so bad areas was good with GI green pad and Meg's 205. The crucial step that the customer had missed was the refining with DA and blue GI pad and Meg's 205. The rotary and GI blue pad inflicted marring on the paint so it had to be done with DA.


Random machine shots with spoiler removed for easiness. For the sake of 2 bolts and 2 nuts you can achieve a perfect finish on the boot lid.





































































































The carbon parts of the car were a fair bit tougher than the paint so I used Meg's 105 and GI yellow pad and then finished with Meg's 205 and Green GI pad. The bonnet was also sitting high at one side and didn't line up properly so with a bit alteration to the filter and bonnet support rubber and the angle of the bonnet I managed to line it up perfect.

Probably the best additions to my collection of recent have to be the full range of GI pads and backing plates. Also now I am completely aware of how Meg's 205 works it is an amazing compound as you can keep working until you are happy.

LSP was of course Project Awesome as I know that on Black it looks out of this world and the dirt falling off the paint when foamed effect would keep this temperamental paint finish looking great for a long time. I also found that when I was using certain microfiber cloths on the car when removing the finishing 205 step would mark the paint so I had to switch to a softer cloth for removing the Meg's 205. Once I had applied project awesome and left it to cure for an hour I made the error of picking up the harder cloths again to remove and after my first wipe I though I was going to mark the paint but it didn't. This product was applied on a DA with a GI red pad and it really does bond to the paint. Get ready to order this stuff as I guarantee you will be over the moon with the purchase. 

Tyres dressed with GI Signature tyre dressing and wheels protected with BlackFire metal sealant. Windows wiped down with Gloss It enhancer.

I topped with 2 coats of GI Concorso first by DA and then the second using a lake country applicator by hand. Then I let the chemistry do its thing and in front of your eyes the car start's to change and it starts to glow.

It was that good I waited till the morning to get some shot as the sun came up. There may be similar pictures and angles but I couldn't make up my mind on a few.

Enjoy.
















































































































GLOSS WITH A BIT MORE GLOSS

























































































































Comments welcome and a thank you to the customer for giving me the job of Detailing his car, I know he read's DW but I have given him the best advice now, Use a DA and Concorso and you will be sorted.
:thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice. Gotta love black cars for final finish shots.....

It's the cum shot of the detailing world


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2009)

Cracking job Paul, reminds me of the black STI I did a while back.

That project awesome looks very similar to the blackfire finish too with a very wet,glossy finish.

Paul


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2009)

very nice work there mate.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

looks good with the carbon bits.amazing glossy wet finish:argie::argie::thumb:


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Love Evo's. That car looked great when it was dirty. But it looks outstanding now:thumb:


----------



## DavidR (Mar 14, 2006)

Looks great, seen it in the flesh before it was done and thats some difference.


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Fantastic finish, you could swim in that!!

Stunning car too, I love newer Evos!!


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks great in the afters :thumb:, truly glossy and really really black .


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

excellent write up


----------



## Stallion (Mar 21, 2009)

wow great pics & even better detail!! 

Stunning how a black Evo comes up 

Well Done top job!!!


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

very nice work,thanks for posting


----------



## ChickenChaser (Jan 30, 2008)

Got to love how glossy and goey that is. Stunning job


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Great finish and some nice pics as well - thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

Not a big evo fan but that looks a 'Beast'
Good work


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

I love your write ups because your after pictures are always excellent


----------



## PaulB (Mar 26, 2009)

porn!!:doublesho


----------



## Imprez (Sep 26, 2008)

Outstanding results !!! Scary gloss !!!


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Fantastic result. The car needed a good clean and it certainly got that.

Love the finished pics. Great reflections.

Chris.


----------



## Supercop (Sep 11, 2008)

Utterly stunning!


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Superb detail, pictures and write-up too!:thumb:

Awesome car!:driver:


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

First class, what a car, what work, what a finish :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Looks good. Photography at the end is great, very artistic.


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

superb write up. that car was amazing before but its now nothing short of stunning!


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Awesome indeed!!

Excellent detail, always a pleasure to read.

:thumb:


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Nice work Paul. Johns car looks great after you've worked your magic on it.


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

Crikey that looks as mean as hell - great work and some lovely photos. :thumb:


----------



## chattan (Apr 24, 2009)

What a result Paul, the motor looks sh1t hot.

Well done


----------



## wfenix (May 13, 2007)

great reflections on a superb car fella.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

That looks fantastic Paul. Deep deep shine  wish I had a flat black paint job now


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Great work Paul and some excellent photos to go with it!

Gary


----------



## DuncanMon (May 25, 2009)

Great work as usual Paul. PA really is just excellent, paintwork looks stunning. 

Off topic but my Dad has a convertable M3 he's got in for some work at the moment that's parked across the road. Was across earlier having a nose in at the interior and there's a bunch of your cards sitting on the seat! Small world we live in.


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

DuncanMon said:


> Great work as usual Paul. PA really is just excellent, paintwork looks stunning.
> 
> Off topic but my Dad has a convertable M3 he's got in for some work at the moment that's parked across the road. Was across earlier having a nose in at the interior and there's a bunch of your cards sitting on the seat! Small world we live in.


Lol I passed the job onto your dad as that was the only thing that let the car down. Tell your dad I will pick up after he is finished to re-protect.

Just to let anyone know duncanmon's dad is a very very good painter not the cheapest but quality work;-)

tell him to phone me I have a major job for him.


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Ultimate Shine said:


> Just to let anyone know duncanmon's dad is a very very good painter not the cheapest but quality work;-)


Handy to know - is he based in Glenrothes? (business name etc?)


----------



## DuncanMon (May 25, 2009)

evobaz said:


> Handy to know - is he based in Glenrothes? (business name etc?)


Windygates, SRM Automotive Repairs, Stuart Moncrieff.

If you need full address, phone number etc drop me a pm.

Let him know to give you a phone Paul, says he will do.


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Great work as always Paul; a comprehensive thoughtful detail, a well written write up and first class photography in brilliant locations. I said a while back you were one to watch, and you are proving us right. Looking forward to our meeting tomorrow. :thumb:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Awesome work


----------



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

Stunning work and an awesome machine :thumb:


----------

